
Science, Sensationalism, and the Lessons of ‘Insectageddon’ - sohkamyung
https://undark.org/article/science-sensationalism-and-the-lessons-of-insectageddon/
======
_bxg1
I feel like the media's race to the bottom has accelerated dramatically in the
last decade, even while its importance as an anchor of truth amid conspiracy-
theory-filled social networks has only grown. It's concerning.

